# Are you Fricken Kidden Me? New? 1983?



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Check this out! 1983? Come on Man!

"New" Vintage Alpine 7292s Car Steryo Am FM Cassette Old School | eBay


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

This is what happens when you give tweakers access to Ebay......

Never used, but its in a part of a mounting kit ! comical :laugh:


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Deck didn't hit the shelves until 91 LOL


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

ryanr7386 said:


> Deck didn't hit the shelves until 91 LOL


It was ahead of its time....




Sorry


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, completely full of ****. Hell you can clearly see one of the buttons has excessive wear form years of use, among other things that indicate it's been used.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll never understand what brought these old cassette decks back into popularity enough to demand high prices on ebay. I've probably thrown dozens of them in the garbage can over the years I've been into car audio.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Where was his "storage", deep in the Sahara? Look at the dirt, grime and scratches on that thing.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Even funnier..... 2 watchers.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Meth is a helluva drug....


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Alpine was started in Germany? Good to know.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

vivmike said:


> Even funnier..... 2 watchers.


You wanna know something even funnier? I'm one of them  

Gotta see where this goes!


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

ryanr7386 said:


> You wanna know something even funnier? I'm one of them
> 
> Gotta see where this goes!




Sent him a message asking for pics of the "new" HU.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

vivmike said:


> Sent him a message asking for pics of the "new" HU.


Well I guess we have you to blame for ending our fun!  No longer available, damnit. LOL


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

hurrication said:


> I'll never understand what brought these old cassette decks back into popularity enough to demand high prices on ebay. I've probably thrown dozens of them in the garbage can over the years I've been into car audio.


I'm not sure about the pull-outs but the old 2 knobs are demanding top dollar due to the classic car market. People are restoring classic/muscle cars and want to keep the stock appearance of the radio in the vehicle. I have a '63 t-bird convertible and wouldn't dream of altering the stock radio in it. Mine has a rare optioned AM/FM radio that was first offered in '63. The FM option wasn't very popular at the time because there weren't many FM stations.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Well in case you missed it, back up. LOL
"New" Vintage Alpine 7292s Car Steryo Am FM Cassette Old School | eBay

Some people just don't have a clue!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i tried reporting it but theres no option to report for false item condition


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Explanation of condition;

"It has a lot of scuff marks from being transported for storage to storage. But It is new and never used.
I have had a few comments that I pulled it from a car in Haiti or somewhere else to sell it and screw someone.
I don't know where these people come up with these accusations but my feedback speaks for itself.
It was in storage in Florida for many years and I may have tossed a few items on top of it, "That's Moving".
I moved back to Texas, put it in storage again. Items get shifted, rubbed and scratched.
But I will state again. "I bought it new and never installed it.
If you want to bid or make an offer, IT'S UP TO YOU!!!!!!!
This stereo is exactly as described. I'm not B.S ing anyone. 

I know it's not pristine. But it is accurately described.
No one is twisting your arm to bid or make an offer!!!!
And if you want to make a negative comment about it. I suggest you go somewhere else!!!!!"



Priceless.:laugh:


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Round two. 

Lets see how long before he ends it this time. LOL

I tried to report it the first time as well, but there's nothing that even remotely matches the complaint most of us would have.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Come on guys, don't screw with my monkey! This is after all 
, Somewhere else!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Weigel21 said:


> Round two.
> 
> Lets see how long before he ends it this time. LOL
> 
> I tried to report it the first time as well, but there's nothing that even remotely matches the complaint most of us would have.


What part of KS you in there Weigel?


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

63flip said:


> I'm not sure about the pull-outs but the old 2 knobs are demanding top dollar due to the classic car market. People are restoring classic/muscle cars and want to keep the stock appearance of the radio in the vehicle. I have a '63 t-bird convertible and wouldn't dream of altering the stock radio in it. Mine has a rare optioned AM/FM radio that was first offered in '63. The FM option wasn't very popular at the time because there weren't many FM stations.


I have always heard of the classic car guys going with the Retrosound units, so they can have iphone and bluetooth control instead of old 80's units where they are limited to cassette and FM.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Lmao!!! 

I made the Haiti comment.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Mid-west KS.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

He must have "moved it" by the up button every time he picked it up which would explain why it's rubbed off...


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

"I know it's not pristine. But it is accurately described.
No one is twisting your arm to bid or make an offer!!!!
And if you want to make a negative comment about it. I suggest you go somewhere else!!!!!" - drug addicted seller.


LOL!!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

The slide marks on the bottom proves it has been installed and removed multiple times.


----------

